# Key West Hyatts question



## tegs_1980 (Oct 25, 2016)

Key West experts--if you were staying on Hyatt gold passport points, would you rather be in a studio at the Hyatt Sunset Harbor (since using points there is a small chance we may get upgraded to a bigger unit, but it's based on availability of course) OR would you rather stay in a standard room at the Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa (hotel) next door? we are a family of 4 (kids are 3 and 6). this would be during x-mas week. The former is cheaper in points per night (20K vs. 25K) so tempting to just book it, but really wanted to get some opinions from those familiar with both properties. thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## theo (Oct 25, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> Key West experts--if you were staying on Hyatt gold passport points, would you rather be in a studio at the Hyatt Sunset Harbor (since using points there is a small chance we may get upgraded to a bigger unit, but it's based on availability of course) OR would you rather stay in a standard room at the Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa (hotel) next door? we are a family of 4 (kids are 3 and 6). this would be during x-mas week. The former is cheaper in points per night (20K vs. 25K) so tempting to just book it, but really wanted to get some opinions from those familiar with both properties. thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



 I certainly do not claim for one moment to be a "Key West expert", but have some passing experience with KW on which to offer a few observations and opinions.

1. The Key West Resort & Spa is not "next door" to HSH. I believe it is actually on the other side of Mallory Square from where Hyatt Sunset Harbor is located.

2. We like Sunset Harbor, but greatly *dis*like the studios there ("studios" there are actually just the smaller side of a "lock-off" unit afaik, with a mini-fridge, no kitchen and the one and only sink in the entire studio is the bathroom sink --- unless the smaller side of other lock-offs is somehow different from the one we occupied for a week at HSH, which I doubt). Frankly, I cannot even imagine how 4 people could (or would even be allowed to) occupy a studio at HSH, since there is no sleep sofa and just one bed. Accordingly, I'd be inclined to think that 4 people might actually exceed the occupancy limit for a HSH studio and, for (presumably high demand) Christmas week, I certainly would *not* bank or plan on being able to "upgrade" to a larger HSH unit. HSH, after all, has the highest occupancy rate in the entire Hyatt system, according to TUGGERs with far more knowledge about Hyatt than I possess. You're lucky to have even found availability for that studio, unsuitable though it may be.

3. I can't knowledgeably speak to the rooms / room sizes at the Key West Resort & Spa, but nonetheless have no doubt that a room there would almost certainly be both bigger and better than occupying a studio at HSH with 4 people. Moreover, unlike at HSH, you would (at worst) likely be able to obtain a rollaway bed for the youngsters at the KW Resort & Spa. 

Just my own thoughts, observations and personal opinion, fwiw. 

P.S. You likely know that there are two *other* Hyatt timeshares in Key West as well (Beach House, Windward Pointe); neither one holds a candle to the location of HSH. Windward Pointe directly abuts the KW airport and Beach House is just over the bridge from Stock Island; both are *several miles* away from "Old Town" Key West.


----------



## sts1732 (Oct 25, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> Key West experts--if you were staying on Hyatt gold passport points, would you rather be in a studio at the Hyatt Sunset Harbor (since using points there is a small chance we may get upgraded to a bigger unit, but it's based on availability of course) OR would you rather stay in a standard room at the Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa (hotel) next door? we are a family of 4 (kids are 3 and 6). this would be during x-mas week. The former is cheaper in points per night (20K vs. 25K) so tempting to just book it, but really wanted to get some opinions from those familiar with both properties. thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Theo is right. With 2 small kids and if you are using gold passport points the hotel is the way to go. Don't count on the upgrade. Both front the gulf, the regency has a very small beach, as well as pool. Both are walking distance to any where.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Oct 25, 2016)

thanks all!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## IslandJoe (Nov 13, 2016)

*key west studios*

The Hyatt Key West studios are the smallest you will ever find.  They only sleep 2.


----------

